# Nice shot of queen in action



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome , Great picture.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Keep taking pics every time you are in the hives and then review them later in the evening. I used to take a picture of every frame–wide and some close ups. I still try to do this as often as possible. It's amazing how much additional info I derive from the pics. Mites, eggs, amount of pollen etc. The more I looked at the pics the more I learned and it taught me what to look for when I was actually in the hive.

Nice shot...

John.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Great picture.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

great photo. Was it taken with a point and shoot or a SLR?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photo of your Cordovan queen!
The black foundation makes brood inspections easy.
Who was your supplier?
Ernie


----------

